# Freecell Saved Game



## gomh (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a new HP laptop with Windows Vista. The Freecell game is saving a failed game and I can't get rid of it. Everytime I click on the game, the screen asks if I want to start with the saved game (I never saved one). I tried to resolve the problem by holding down ctrl and shift and clicking on f10 but nothing happens. I also tried clearing the statistics, hoping that would give me a clean start, but the saved game is still there.  Hope you can help.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

C:\Users\_<username>_\saved games\....

Delete the FreeCell saved games.


----------



## gomh (Oct 22, 2008)

:up: Thank you VERY much ... did not know there was a way


----------

